# IFA Navarre



## RED TIDE (Jun 5, 2008)

Just trying to figure out how many people are returning for the 2nd leg and how many people are fishing their first tourney in navarre? If so is anyone fishing both IFA and The Bud Light ?


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Team Voodoo will be there!! Myself and Wharfrat are looking forward to it!! Maybe this time we can weigh a fish!!!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

I will be there for the IFA and Budlight on Sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RED TIDE (Jun 5, 2008)

Who are you flats pro i am new to forum, this is Capt. Corey's little brother.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Ryan its a mystery because I know who you are!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just kidding its Chad give me a call some time 380-3614.


----------

